
Chronotherapy to repair sleep disorders - aditya
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/04/19/sleeping-or-not-by-the-wrong-clock/
======
hga
I suffer from chronic insomnia due to disabling anxiety and recently started
using a Phillips goLITE BLU ([http://www.amazon.com/Philips-goLITE-BLU-
Therapy-Device/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.com/Philips-goLITE-BLU-Therapy-
Device/dp/B001I45XL8/) ; note there is another SKU for outside the US power
plugs), a very cool 6x10 array of blue LEDs, which has made a tremendous
difference. I clearly need to do some fine tuning but I'm now able to on
almost all nights get the 8 hours I need.

If you have insomnia or an internal clock that's just plain wrong for your
external needs, be sure to check out light therapy.

------
edge17
Lately i've seen several posts related to sleep issues. Is that a common
problem around here or something? I've had a horrible time getting to sleep
for years.

